# SD Pheasant Hunt - Fly w/ Shotgun or Ship Shotgun



## jdennis44 (Mar 30, 2017)

Guys,
   We'll be headed to SD in October for a 4 day Pheasant Hunt. Excited can't begin to descried how I feel. My question is this. I have never been on a trip that was too far to practically drive. From your experiences is it better or easier to check your gun and fly with it or to ship it out ahead of time to your hunting lodge? Any tips and opinion are appreciated. 

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have been to SD pheasant hunting 9 or 10 times have flown with my gun every time except the two times I drove. I only had one issue when my gun didn't make it on the plane I was on but was on the next plane. Airlines delivered it to me about 1am.

I've never  shipped a gun anywhere ahead of me so I can't speak for that but I would probably be more nervous about shipping it than putting it on the plane.

You will have a blast one of my favorite hunts! What part of the season are you going and what part of the state?


----------



## Triple C (Mar 31, 2017)

Been a bunch. Always check my gun. Painless process. Never had an issue. Like Stonewall said..you will have a blast in beautiful country.


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 31, 2017)

Flown many times with a firearm, just follow the airlines posted instructions exactly and you shouldn't have a problem.  Go to their website, read it, and come back here with your questions.

One suggestion: always check and make sure your gun case baggage tag has the correct destination tag on it. Ask if you aren't sure.

Have a great time on that hunt!


----------



## jdennis44 (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks guys. We're going to take the route of flying them with us. Can't really stomach the thought of shipping it out without me with it. Again, thanks for the comments.


----------

